
Schneier: Security companies can't explain their products - jcwentz
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2008/04/the_rsa_confere.html
======
tptacek
RSA isn't an end-user conference right now; for the majority of the vendor
dollars spent, the prospects are:

* Fortune 500 director/security people

* OEM partners

* The trade press

If you have a different target, it has _always_ been dumb to shell out for
RSA. So, I disagree with the premise of Schneier's post, and with the
conclusion. Nobody is trying to sell anti-lock brakes to grandma (at least,
nobody serious). They're trying to:

* Sell them to Ford

* Sell them to Enterprise Rent-A-Car

* Sell them to Progressive Insurance

* Sell them to Car & Driver

